# Hand operated blender or processor



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone own one and what brand?

Thinking of my canning and if the grid goes down is it better with a manual processor or back to the basic chopping knife?

Seen some models out there that look to be interesting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I bought this one https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5027-635/Vortex-Blender a few years back, it's indestructible so far.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Knife and commercial hand strainer, plus hand cranked meat grinder work fine.

That is what I use, without SHTF.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

TG said:


> I bought this one https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5027-635/Vortex-Blender a few years back, it's indestructible so far.


This is the one I was leaning towards, good to hear that it is well built.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

TG said:


> I bought this one https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5027-635/Vortex-Blender a few years back, it's indestructible so far.


It is $60 less at amazon
https://www.amazon.com/GSI-79365-Ou...1499624935&sr=8-1&keywords=gsi+vortex+blender


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ordinarily, I'd hire me some ********, but if Senor Trump keeps it up, I may have to go the route of what my good friends above are suggesting...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally, my quasi-education as a knife polisher pays off!

Yes, there is an alternative to power equipment. It was invented my our friends the Sicilians, to which I owe many thanks for my house payments...

It's called a "mezzaluna." Pronounced met-za-LU-na

It means "half moon."


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

stowlin said:


> It is $60 less at amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/GSI-79365-Ou...1499624935&sr=8-1&keywords=gsi+vortex+blender


I wasn't suggesting he buy off the link I provided, just the type of blender


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Finally, my quasi-education as a knife polisher pays off!
> 
> Yes, there is an alternative to power equipment. It was invented my our friends the Sicilians, to which I owe many thanks for my house payments...
> 
> ...


Got a single and double, good stuff.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Ordinarily, I'd hire me some ********, but if Senor Trump keeps it up, I may have to go the route of what my good friends above are suggesting...:vs_closedeyes:


I am the ******* in our family.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Have you looked at Lehmans. I have no advice as I do not own a food processor. I did get the wife a bunch of attachments for the Kitchen Aid mixer that do many things like food processor would do but that is powered of course. 

Lehmans has many off grid products.


----------

